# All dialects: full



## elroy

Hello!

In Palestinian Arabic, for "full," some people say مليان (_malyān_) and others say ملان (_malān_).  I say the latter.

What is it like in your dialect or a dialect you know?  Are there different pronunciations or just one?  Specifically, do any other dialects drop the "y" as in Palestinian? 

Thanks!


----------



## akhooha

مليان in EA


----------



## Hemza

In Morocco, I think the most used word is معمّر (me3ammar)

In the South, we also say ملان (mlān).


----------



## elroy

Hemza said:


> معمّر (me3ammar)


 In Palestinian if a _place_ is full of people, you can say عامر, as in بيت عامر.


----------



## Hemza

elroy said:


> In Palestinian if a _place_ is full of people, you can say عامر, as in بيت عامر.


Same in Morocco, عامر is used sometimes instead of معمر and it means "full" but it's not limited to a home with people, it applies to anything full xD.


----------



## fenakhay

مليان (melyān) is used in some dialects in the North of Morocco but it is obsolete, the common term is معمر (m3ammar). There is also مدكس (mdakkas)


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> In Palestinian Arabic, for "full," some people say مليان (_malyān_) and others say ملان (_malān_).


This brought a smile to my face  I don't remember when was the last time I hear malaan, nor even who said it, but I'm sure some Egyptians use it. Maybe older people or maybe it's a regional/sub-Egyptian dialect.

We also have 3amraan عَمْران for a place, especially a house or a country, full of people بيت عمران بأهله، بلد عمرانة بالناس. But it has an extra, positive, connotation that this crowd is making the place alive, not just full.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> Maybe older people or maybe it's a regional/sub-Egyptian dialect.


 As I said, that's what I say and to me, مليان sounds regional.   I was curious as to where the dropped "y" came from, and I actually suspected it may have come from Egyptian, since as far as I know neither Syrian nor Lebanese has ملان.  It reminded me of لَمون (_lamūn_), which is used in Palestinian and Egyptian but not Syrian or Lebanese (which use لِيمون [_lēmūn_] and لَيْمون [_laymūn_], respectively), so Palestinian must have gotten لَمون (_lamūn_) from Egyptian.  As for ملان, my tentative hypothesis is that even though it's a minority usage in Egypt, Palestinian probably still got it from Egyptian. 





cherine said:


> it has an extra, positive, connotation


 Yes, عامر also has a positive connotation in Palestinian Arabic, and its use is restricted, which is why I said "if a _place_ is full of people, you *can* say عامر, as in بيت عامر".  By "can," I meant "under certain circumstances / in certain contexts."  I didn't want to get into detail since I was mainly interested in مليان/ملان.


----------



## cherine

I wasn't going to mention 3aamer either, but as it was mentioned I thought I'd comment on its usage in Egypt too. 

And back to ملان, I think it's used in some older songs, but I can't remember which song nor singer, maybe نجاة has a song with this word. If I remember, I'll add the information.

Edit: Regarding the dropped yaa2, here's what I think: the word مليان comes from the fuS7a ملآن. I believe some dialects turned the madd into yaa2 while others dropped the hamza. It's not the same as dropping the yaa2 of laymuun.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> 3aamer


 Are both عمران and عامر used in Egyptian?


----------



## cherine

Yes, but I only hear/and use عامر in one context: when someone invite you to their house and you share a meal with them, one way to say thank you is: دايمًا عامر as in: may your house be always filled (with people, hosts, your generosity...etc).

P.S. I added an edited to my previous post while you were reading it, so you may want to re-check it.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> when someone invite you to their house and you share a meal with them, one way to say thank you is: دايمًا عامر as in: may your house be always filled (with people, hosts, your generosity...etc).


 In Palestinian Arabic, some people say دايمة (_dāyme_) and others say عَمار (_ʿamār_) (I say دايمة), and these are used either 1) to politely decline an invitation to join one or more people who are eating or about to start eating a meal, or 2) right after finishing a meal prepared by someone else, as a polite way to say "thank you." 


cherine said:


> Regarding the dropped yaa2, here's what I think: the word مليان comes from the fuS7a ملآن. I believe some dialects turned the madd into yaa2 while others dropped the hamza. It's not the same as dropping the yaa2 of laymuun.


 Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that it was the same phenomenon.  It's just that 1) at least superficially, they're similar in that in both cases a "y" is dropped, and 2) (more importantly) whenever Palestinian has a feature that Egyptian has but that Syrian and Lebanese don't, I tend to wager that Palestinian got the feature from Egyptian.


----------



## djara

In Tunisian, مليان is the most widely used word for full. An alternative word is معبّي m3abbi/m3ebbi
For (jam-)packed, we use متكّم mtakkam, مرصوص marsous,


----------



## cherine

صباح الخير 

I remembered now that we also use عمران for full with no particular connotation: جيب عمران a full pocket = someone who has a lot of money جيبه عمران.



djara said:


> An alternative word is معبّي m3abbi/m3ebbi


We have the expression أنا معَبِّي to mean I have a lot on my chest. For example: أنا معبِّي منه ومش عايز أتكلم عشان ما أخسروش . Other than that, me3abbi is used with any type of containers (boxes, barrels...) that are filled صندوق معبي على آخره.


----------



## princeipeazul

I heard of the word ممتلئ. Does any dialect use it? Or is it from MSA?


----------



## analeeh

It's MSA.


----------



## princeipeazul

How about the word "مملوء"?


----------



## fenakhay

It is MSA.


----------



## elroy

Also MSA.  (I can't say with absolute certainly that _no_ dialect uses ممتلئ or مملوء, but I highly doubt either is used in any dialect.)

[cross-posted]


----------



## princeipeazul

Are مليان، مملوء، ممتلئ interchangeable? Or is there a nuance in their meaning?


----------



## Schem

princeipeazul said:


> I heard of the word ممتلئ. Does any dialect use it? Or is it from MSA?



We have منتلي mentili in addition to مليان.


----------



## princeipeazul

Really? As a non-native speaker I am so overwhelmed with so many terms. Can someone explain to me the nuance in their meaning?


----------



## elroy

مِنْتْلي (_mintli_) and مْمَلَّى (_mmalla_) are used in Palestinian, but neither is interchangeable with the other or with مليان/ملان.


----------



## princeipeazul

With so many terms, which term do you think should I stick to in order to be understood by all Arabic speakers?


----------



## elroy

Let me try to explain the nuances...

MSA:
ملآن: This is a neutral, straightforward adjective describing a state.
مُمتلئ: This one has the nuance of something having "filled up" (middle voice).  It comes from امتلأ.
مملوء: This one has the nuance of something having "been filled up" (passive voice).  It comes from ملأ.

Palestinian:
مليان/ملان: This corresponds to ملآن in MSA.
مِنْتْلي: This corresponds to مُمتلئ in MSA.  نسيت بلوزتي بالبستان ورجعت لقيتها مِنْتْلِيّة ميّ، أتاريتها كاينة مْشَّتْية ("I left my shirt in the garden, and I came back and found it full of water _[it had filled up with water]_; it turned out it had rained.")
مْمَلّى: This one is generally used hyperbolically or figuratively, as in هدا الزلمة مْمَلّى مصاري ("This man is full of money") or في مْمَلّى بسكوت بالخزانة ("There are tons of cookies in the cabinet").  مليان/ملان can also be used in these examples, but for the literal meaning مْمَلّى would not be used.  For "The jar is full of water," we would say المرطبان مليان/ملان ميّ, not المرطبان مْمَلّى ميّ.


----------



## Derakhshan

In Bahrain,
Full: متروس
Fill it: تِرسَه


----------



## cherine

Derakhshan said:


> In Bahrain,
> Full: متروس
> Fill it: تِرسَه


Interesting! And thank you for reminding me of this word. We use matruus for something filled up to the brink(?) مليان على آخره. I don’t know how common it is now, though.
The imperative is etresoh اِتْرِسُه.

The verb is also used for eating بشراهة: you van say بِيِتْرِس meaning he’s eating a lot in one meal.


----------



## princeipeazul

Derakhshan said:


> In Bahrain,
> Full: متروس
> Fill it: تِرسَه





cherine said:


> The imperative is etresoh اِتْرِسُه.



Yes, that is what I was thinking about. Why the "alif" is gone in "Fill it: *"تِرسَه" *in Bahraini Dialect?


----------



## Derakhshan

There is a tendency among some dialects to get rid of initial vowels. So for example in Bahraini اهل "family" becomes هَل. It could be a manifestation of that. I remember reading a long time ago that it's a feature of Bedouin dialects or something.


----------



## djara

cherine said:


> The verb is also used for eating بشراهة: you van say بِيِتْرِس meaning he’s eating a lot in one meal.


Same in Tunisian, used jocularly


----------



## analeeh

ترس  is also used in Syrian to mean 'stack' or 'pack', and I'm fairly sure متروس can be used in a similar meaning of 'tightly packed'.


----------



## princeipeazul

According to Gulf Arabic dictionary متروس   means "filled" or "full".

Does anyone here know where else متروس is used? I have never heard it in Riyadh.


----------



## Mahaodeh

It’s used in Iraqi Arabic alongside مليان. They are pretty much interchangeable.


----------



## fufuswaffles

Schem said:


> We have منتلي mentili in addition to مليان.


Is منتلي only use Najd or in Hijazi as well?


----------



## momai

مليان أو تليان  
We also have بيت/محل/قعدة عامر with the meaning of مبارك. 
Moroccan معمر reminds of Syrian معرم well-filled, examples: المحل بضاعتو معرمة
أكلت صحن بطاطا معرم


----------



## fenakhay

We have the word عرام from the same root ع ر م. It means "pile, big quantity, plenty".

عندي عرام (3andi 3urrām): I have plenty.


----------



## Samer11

مليان أو فُلّ (from English: full) for me in Riyadh. These are the most natural.
منتلي is probably limited to Qassim, and/or the older generation.


----------



## WadiH

princeipeazul said:


> I heard of the word ممتلئ. Does any dialect use it? Or is it from MSA?



We say ممتلي (no glottal stop) in Najd in addition to مليان.  Probably tribal and bedouin dialects in other regions are the same.  I think منتلي is just a local Qassimi variation on ممتلي arising from 'nasalization' (if that's the correct word).

I've also heard معبي (_mi3bi_) in old bedouin recordings (e.g. كفر معبي, full tire).


----------



## elroy

Wadi Hanifa said:


> معبي (_mi3bi_)


 In Palestinian we have مْعَبَّى, which is usually used figuratively to mean 1) a ton of / riddled with or 2) brainwashed.  It can also be literal.

المرطبان معبّى طحين (The jar is full of flour.) [literal]
عندو معبّى قلام (He has a ton of pens/pencils.) [figurative 1]
الترجمة معبيّة أغلاط (The translation is riddled with mistakes.) [figurative 1]
هدا الحكي مش منّو، هو بس معبّى من مرتو (That’s not him talking; he’s just brainwashed by his wife.) [figurative 2]


----------



## Schem

We use معبى m3abba in the same ways.


----------



## bearded

Are there no dialects in which the word  حافل (for ''full'') is used?


----------



## djara

bearded said:


> Are there no dialects in which the word حافل (for ''full'') is used?


It is said in Tunisian about a city full of people (in a festive context) but never used for other things


----------



## Norek28

I'll try to ask there. Elroy described the difference between (or actually rather lack of difference) ممتلئ and ملآن (MSA)

Then, when having all 3:
ملئ
ممتلئ
ملآن
Can I use all of them to say sth like "bin full of apples?

سلة ملئة بالتفاح
سلة ممتلئة بالتفاح
سلة ملآنة بالتفاح

Thanks!


----------



## elroy

I would intuitively use مليئة (with a ي).


----------



## wriight

Some Lebanese speakers use متلان (matlēn or mitlēn) as a total replacement for مليان/ملان. You can hear it on the Omniglot page for Lebanese Arabic, where the Monty Python phrase "my hovercraft is full of eels" is translated as الهوفيركرافت تبعي *متلانة* حنكليس.

Maybe it's from متنان (since n<->l is common enough, and n->l in particular is found in words like Damascene لحنا from نحنا or general-Levantine تبعول from تبعون), which IIRC means "gotten fat" in some Gulf dialects, right? Being fat and being full seem kinda related, dunno.

Otherwise, I only recognize ملان in the saying كرش ملان، كَيف تمام "Full stomach? Total bliss," haha. I don't know if it's used today in Lebanon in normal variation with مليان, but maybe it'd be more likely to be found in rural areas and/or among older speakers.


----------



## elroy

ملان/مليان in Palestinian can also be a reference to body weight/build.  It’s not quite “fat,” but something in that direction.


----------



## Hemza

My mum used a word I've forgotten that we use for something full of water or completely wet: متختخ . Is it used somewhere else?


----------



## cherine

In Egypt, this word is used for a person who's chubby.


----------



## Hemza

fenakhay said:


> We have the word عرام from the same root ع ر م. It means "pile, big quantity, plenty".
> عندي عرام (3andi 3urrām): I have plenty.


I came back from Morocco few days ago and I heard a taxi driver with who I was (in فأس) saying it and I thought about your message .


----------

